# مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ - الجزء الثالث النعمة المؤلِّهة والسرّ الفائق المعرفة



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2014)

*مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ *
*الجزء الثالث: النعمة المؤلِّهة والسرّ الفائق المعرفة*
للعودة للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​
 + اطلبوا الرب وعزه التمسوا وجهه دائماً (1أخبار 16: 11)
   + لك قال قلبي، قلت اطلبوا وجهي، وجهك يا رب أطلب (مزمور 27: 8)
   + أطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد ادعوه وهو قريب (إشعياء 55: 6)
   + اطلبوا الرب فتحيوا (عاموس 5: 6)
   +  قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل (مرقس 1: 15)
   + أسألوا تُعطوا، أُطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يُفتح لكم (متى 7: 7)
   + إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي، اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً (يوحنا 16: 24)
   + اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم (متى 6: 33)
   + فلا تطلبوا أنتم ما تأكلون وما تشربون ولا تقلقوا (لوقا 12: 29)
   + اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض (كولوسي 3: 2)
   + فان كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله (كولوسي 3: 1)​ بسبب عدم إدراكنا ووعينا المسيحي الحقيقي بما هو موهوب لنا من الله، أصبحت كل طلباتنا منه على مستوى العالم الحاضر الزائل والتي تخص حياتنا وكل احتياجاتنا على الأرض، وننتظر الاستجابة في الأشياء التي يطلبها الأمم، ولم نعد نُميَّز كمسيحيين في طلباتنا، لأن طلبتنا تكشف عن هويتنا ووضعنا الحقيقي بالنسبة لله، فمن السهل أن نظل نطلب أشياء صالحة كثيرة من الله لأنه هو الواهب الخليقة كل شيء صالح ونافع، ولكن من الصعب أن نطلب الله نفسه وبشخصه، كأن العطية هي الأفضل من العاطي، ناسياً كل مسيحي أن الله أعطانا ذاته في المسيح، انتسب إلينا حتى ننتسب إليه، الكلمة صار جسداً حتى كل ذو جسد يصير واحداً معه ويمتلئ من حياته الخاصة، لكي يخرج خارج إنسانيته الساقطة ليدخل في سرّ الخليقة الجديدة ممتلئاً من النعمة ويحيا بالأسرار الفائقة، أسرار ملكوت الله [ لكم قد أُعطي أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت الله وأما للباقين فبأمثال حتى أنهم مُبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يفهمون ] (لوقا 8: 10)، وبذلك يكون فرحه كاملاً، لأنه مكتوب: [ فرحاً أفرح بالرب، تبتهج نفسي بإلهي لأنه قد ألبسني ثياب الخلاص، كساني رداء البرّ، مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزين بُحليها ] (إشعياء 61: 10)
   فالمسيحية حياة فرح سماوي، لا بأعمال في برّ نعملها، ولا في سيرة عطرة وأخلاق حسنة وسلوك جيد ومعاملات جميلة مع الآخرين لمدحنا، مع أن كل هذا جيد جداً بل وضروري ومع ذلك ليس هذا المميز للحياة المسيحية، بل هي فرح في الرب قوتنا: [ أخيراً يا إخوتي افرحوا *في الرب*... افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا ] (فيلبي 3: 1؛ 4: 4)، ومع ذلك نجد كثيرين يحيون في هم وغم والطامة الكبرى أنهم خدام في الكنيسة !!! 

 وللأسف لو سألنا أنفسنا أو أي شخص مسيحي عن النعمة والأسرار الفائقة، فأن جوابه يفضح قلبه، ويكشف عن أنه لم يتذوق النعمة في حياته الشخصية بل ولم يدخل في الأسرار الإلهية ليتعايشها ويستوعبها بالتذوق في حياته اليومية، مع أننا سنجده يفتخر بكونه مسيحي وعنده الأسرار الفائقة يُمارسها وهي تراث غالي ثمين استلمه من الآباء، وقد نجده ينبري في الدفاع المتعصب القوي ضد كل من يقول عنها شيئاً مضاد، مع أن في الواقع هو لا يدافع عن الحق بل عن ذاته وكبرياءه، لأن من تذوق السرّ الإلهي ويحيا بالنعمة، من المستحيل أن يتعصب أو يصارع أحد قط أو يفتخر كأنه لم يأخذ نعمة، بل في تواضع يقبل الكل ويقدم بسيرته المقدسة في الحق غنى مجد الأسرار الإلهية وعمل النعمة المُخلِّصة، حتى أن الكل يشتهي أن ينال كما هو نال أيضاً...
 *_ معنى النعمة _*​ + ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا أيضاً الهبة، لأنه ان كان بخطية الواحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيراً نعمة الله، *والعطية بالنعمة* التي بالإنسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين (رومية 5: 15)
   + فأن كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالأعمال وإلا فليست النعمة بعد نعمة، وأن كان بالأعمال فليس بعد نعمة، وإلا فالعمل لا يكون بعد عملاً (رومية 11: 6)
   + ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، *بالنعمة أنتم مُخلَّصون* (أفسس 2: 5)
   + لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو *عطية الله* (أفسس 2: 8)​ يا إخوتي اعلموا أن النعمة تعني العطية، والمُقدس يعني المؤلَّه، القدوس هو اسم الله في الكتاب المقدس، وبالتالي الذي يُقدس هو الله، أي هو العاطي أو الواهب القداسة، والمُقدّس هو الإنسان، لأن الله في البدء خلقه إناء له استعداد خاص لهذه العطية، لأنه أعطاه ما يؤهله لذلك، أي أعطاه كل السجايا الجديرة باللاهوت، أي في صميم كيانه أعطاه صورته لكي يستقبل باستمرار ودوام عطية التقديس، وكلنا تعلمنا أن هناك النعمة المُقدسة، ولكن للأسف أهملوا أن يقولوا الحقيقة كاملة وهو غاية النعمة: [ تأليهنا ]، لأن هذه هي المسيحية [ صار الله إنساناً لكي يصير الإنسان إلهاً بالنعمة ]
 + وتكونون لي قديسين لأني قدوسٌ أنا الرب وقد ميزتكم من الشعوب *لتكونوا لي* (لاويين 20: 26)
   + ولا تدنسون اسمي القدوس *فأتقدس* في وسط بني إسرائيل *أنا الرب مُقدسكم* (لاويين 22: 32)
   + طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر اغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج (مزمور 51: 7)
   + وأُطهرهم من كل إثمهم الذي أخطأوا به إليَّ واغفر كل ذنوبهم التي أخطأوا بها إليَّ والتي عصوا بها عليَّ (إرميا 33: 8)
   + ولا يتنجسون بعد بأصنامهم ولا برجاساتهم ولا بشيء من معاصيهم، بل أُخلصهم من كل مساكنهم التي فيها أخطأوا وأُطهرهم فيكونون لي شعباً وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً (حز  37 :  23)
   + وأرش عليكم ماء طاهراً فتطهرون من كل نجاستكم ومن كل أصنامكم أُطهركم (حزقيال 36: 25)
   + في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد جالساً على كرسي عالٍ ومُرتفع وأذياله تملأ الهيكل. السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال: "قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض". فاهتزت أساسات العتب من صوت الصارخ وامتلأ البيت دخاناً. فقلت: "ويلٌ لي إني هلكت لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين وأنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين، لأن عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود". فطار الي واحد من السرافيم وبيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح ومس بها فمي وقال: "أن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع اثمك وكُفرَّ عن خطيتك". ] (إشعياء 6: 1 – 7)
   + كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة *دم* المسيح، الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة *جسد* المسيح (1كورنثوس 10: 16)
   + ولكن الآن *في المسيح يسوع* أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح (أفسس 2: 13)
   + فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي (عبرانيين 9: 14)
   + عالمين انكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح (1بطرس 1: 18 و19)​ للأسف الشديد هذا لم يعد جوهر إيماننا الحي، في أن نكون إلهيين، آنية مخصصه لله، لأننا نرى أن في هذا الكلام مبالغة مفرطة، لأن فكرنا الساقط يقودنا لمفهوم التغير في الطبائع كما قلنا سابقاً، وهذا سخف الفكر الباطل المسيطر على كثير من الخدام والخادمات الذين لم يدخلوا بعد في سرّ التجسد خبرة وحياة، لأنهم لم يصيروا مسيحيين على مستوى عمل النعمة في القلب والتشرب من الأسرار الفائقة، فللأسف كثيرين جداً لازالوا ينظرون للتجسد على مستوى زيارة الله للأرض مثل الأساطير التاريخية، كأنه يتنزه وسطنا يرى أحوالنا ونراه حولنا، كأنه استعار لباسنا البشري ليظهر وسطنا لمدة من الزمن ويُبشرنا بأخلاقيات سامية نقول عنها أنها أفضل من جميع ما عرفته البشرية من مبادئ وأفكار دينية سامية عميقة وعظيمة، لذلك نفتخر أن المسيحية أعظم شريعة على وجه المسكونة كلها، وبعد ذلك عاد الرب إلى السماء وارتفع ليشاهدنا هل نحقق ونتمم الوصية بقدر طاقتنا أم أننا غير مستحقين للوصول إليه لأننا نهمل أو نضعف أو نسقط، وأصبحت المسيحية لنا عبارة عن شوية نُسك على أخلاق على صوم على أعياد وشوية واجبات نتممها وتأملات نكتبها ودراسات ووعظ وتعليم... الخ، وكل حديثنا الروحي أصبح عن كيف نتصرف في هذه الدنيا كمسيحيين وسفراء عن الله وسط الناس، لكي يكافئنا الله في النهاية أن مارسنا الفضائل المسيحية أو يُعاقبنا أن فَضَّلنا أن نسير في طريق الخطية، وبذلك فقدنا هويتنا المسيحية تماماً وأصبحنا اصحاب مبادئ الإنجيل والأخلاق الحسنة والصفات الحميدة مثل أي شعب من الشعوب السامية في فكرها، أو أي مبدأ ديني آخر...

   للأسف يا إخوتي نسمع من ناس كثيرين يتكلمون عن التقليد وأنهم تقليديين، يدافعون عن كل ما هو كنسي وتسليم الآباء الحق، لكن هل حقاً استلموا من الآباء القديسين شيئاً !!! هل يدافعون عن التقليد حقاً !!! هل يعرفون إنجيل المسيح الحي بشارة الحياة الأبدية !!! 
   يا إخوتي هناك خلط كبير ومفارقة شاسعة ما بين التقليد الكنسي الحي الحقيقي، وبين تقليد العادة المترسخ في الفكر بالتربية والتعود على السماع من الخدام حسب رايهم وفكرهم ومعتقدهم هم، فما أبعد البعض عن التقليد الكنسي الحي النابض بروح الله المُقدس للنفس ومجددها على صورة خالقها في القداسة والحق، يا إخوتي علينا أن ننتبه بدقة وتدقيق وبوعي لعدم الخلط بين تقليد الكنيسة وما تعلمناه منذ الصغر وترسخ في فكرنا من الناس، وهو في أغلب الأحيان غريباً بل وبعيداً جداً عن تقليد الكنيسة الصحيح، فاحذروا لئلا يكون لنا قول الرب: [ فقد أبطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم ] (متى 15: 6)، لأن علينا اليوم أن نستفيق ونعود للنبع الحلو وذلك: [ لكي يثبت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة أمام الله أبينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه ] (1تسالونيكي 3: 13)

 ولنأخذ ما قلناه سابقاً عن التجسد والتأله كمثال، فتجسد الله وتأليه الإنسان هما حقيقتان مترابطان أشد الترابط، وهذا أمر تقليدي كنسي حي أساسي خُط منذ القرن الأول وتوثق فيما بعد بقوة أعظم وأشمل على يد كل آباء الكنيسة المُعلمين، بل وكان هو نواة الإيمان والشيء الدائم والثابت الذي لا يتغير، وهذا الثابت عينه هو الذي رفضه الناس اليوم واعتبروه هرطقة، وانحرفوا به بحجة التقليد الزائف الذي تعلموه بفكر باطل سخيف مجنون وهو الادِّعاء أن من يقول هذا إنسان متكبر يريد أن يتحول ليصير الله ذاته !!! وبذلك اثبتوا حجتهم بفكر فلسفي لم يقوله أحد قط ولا الهراطقة أنفسهم، بل استخفوا بعقول البسطاء واقنعوهم أن كل من يُعلم بذلك هو منحرف مجنون أبله لا يفقه شيء متكبر وضد العقيدة والكنيسة ومهرطق، وبذلك هم أنفسهم سقطوا من النعمة واسقطوا معهم الآخرين من الحياة المسيحية برمتها وحرموهم من شركة الطبيعة الإلهية في المسيح يسوع، وفي النهاية يُقال انهم كنسيين تقليديين، مدافعين عن الإيمان في الحق المُسلم من جيل لجيل...
   وهكذا أصبح من يدافع عن التقليد فهو يدافع عن فكره المريض ولا يعرف شيئاً عن التقليد الحي، وهكذا لنقيس أشياء كثيرة يُقال عنها أنها من التقليد ويتم وضعها في إطار تعليمي وهي أبعد ما تكون عن الحياة المسيحية برمتها...

 والآن بل واليوم علينا معاً أن نستعيد معاني فقدناها في حياتنا التي نقول عنها أنها حياة مسيحية، ولم يعد لها وجود حقيقي في خبرتنا مع الله، لأن إلى الآن كثيرين لم يدخلوا في سرّ الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية، لذلك علينا لكي ندخل في الحياة المسيحية نفهم بعض التعبيرات الهامة للغاية، لأن بدونها لن يكون لنا هوية مسيحية من الأساس، بل مجرد فكر ديني أو مبدأ تشريعي نحيا به، ونعيش الأخلاق والفضائل مثل سائر الناس والأديان، ونمدح النسك وفضائل القديسين، ولكننا لا نرتفع للمستوى الإلهي قط، ولا نختبر الوجود في حضرته فنمتلئ منه شخصياً فنصير منه وله وفيه وبه نحيا، وصورته تنعكس علينا وفرحه الخاص يدخل قلبنا [ لا تحزنوا لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم ] (نحميا 8: 10)
 *التعبير الأول: الحياة الفائقة الطبيعة وأبناء الله *​ + [ كان إنسان من الفريسيين اسمه نيقوديموس رئيس لليهود. هذا جاء إلى يسوع ليلاً وقال له: "يا معلم نعلم أنك قد أتيت من الله مُعلماً لأن ليس أحد يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل أن لم يكن الله معه"؛ أجاب يسوع وقال له: "الحق الحق أقول لك أن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله". قال له نيقوديموس: "كيف يُمكن الإنسان أن يولد وهو شيخ ألعله يقدر أن يدخل بطن أمه ثانية ويولد". أجاب يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لك أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله، المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح، لا تتعجب إني قلت لك ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق، الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي و لا إلى أين تذهب، هكذا كل من ولد من الروح.
   أجاب نيقوديموس وقال له: "كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا"؛ أجاب يسوع وقال له: "أنت معلم إسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا. الحق الحق أقول لك اننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. أن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون أن قلت لكم السماويات. وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء. وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الانسان لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليُدين العالم بل *ليُخلِّص به العالم*. الذي يؤمن به لا يُدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد. وهذه هي الدينونة: أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة. لأن كل من يعمل السيئات يبغض النور ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله. وأما من يفعل الحق فيُقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة ] (يوحنا 3: 1 – 21)
   + *كل* من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الله، وكل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه أيضاً (1يوحنا 5: 1)
   + نعلم أن كل من ولد من الله لا يخطئ، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه (1يوحنا 5: 18)​ ما معنى هذا الكلام الذي نحفظه حفظاً ونتكلم عنه بكونه سرّ المعمودية الفائق المعرفة، يا إخوتي انتبهوا لا تنظروا لهذا الكلام على أساس معرفتكم به، لأن كل واحد الآن في ذهنه سرّ المعمودية كطقس وليس خبرة حياة يومية يتعايشها بكل اتساعها الحلو، فما معنى أننا مولودين ولادة جديدة ليست من أبوينا حسب الجسد، هل تدركون هذا إدراكاً، هل عندكم الوعي أن رحم المعمودية الذي دخلنا إليه وخرجنا منه لا يمت بصلة بإنسانيتنا التي حسب الجسد المولود حسب الناس: [ مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد ] (1بطرس 1: 23)

 يا إخوتي انظروا عمل الله لنا، فالله دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة لنكون شركاء طبيعته الفائقة، لم يدعونا مجرد دعوة شرف، لأننا لن نكون ضيوف شرف عنده، بل صنع عملاً فائقاً عظيماً: [ لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس، ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال *التبني*. ثم بما إنكم أبناء (صرتم ابناء الله في المسيح) أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم *صارخاً يا أبا الآب*. إذاً لست بعد عبداً، بل *ابناً* وأن كنت ابناً فوارث لله بالمسيح ] (غلاطية 4: 4 – 7)
   فقد صار لنا بسبب تجسد الكلمة ولادة جديدة ليست من هذا العالم، بل من فوق، لنا حياة فائقة الطبيعة، ليست لنا حياة حسب هذا العالم [ ويكون عوضاً عن أن يُقال لهم لستم شعبي، يُقال لهم *ابناء الله الحي* ] [ لأنكم جميعاً ابناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع ] (هوشع 1: 10؛ غلاطية 3: 26)، لذلك في البداية أظهرت لكم أن الطلبات التي حسب العالم ليست أساس لنا  ولا هي حياة المسيحي الحقيقي، بل التي من العالم الآخر الذي نحن منه، لأن أصبحت لنا حياة أخرى – بسبب ولادتنا الجديدة – مختلفة عن إنسان هذا العالم الحاضر، فلنا حياة أخرى غير طبيعية، حياة جديدة تنتمي للعالم السماوي، وهذه هي الحياة الجديدة التي في المسيح الفائقة الطبيعة، وهي دعوة الإنسان العُليا، دعوة إلى المشاركة في حياة الله نفسها، أي دعوة للتألُّه...

 هل هذا الكلام تأليفي يا قارئي الإنجيل !!! فلننظر للإنجيل بشارة الحياة في المسيح ونقرأ لنفهم من نحن في حقيقة جوهرنا، لأن من يعرف نفسه يعرف الله، ومن يعرف الله يستحق أن يعبده بالروح والحق، ويكون شريك القديسين في المائدة الملوكية...
 [ في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. والنور يُضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه.
   كان إنسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا. هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته. لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور. كان النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان آتياً إلى العالم. كان في العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم. إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله. وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دمٍ ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل *من الله*. والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا (فينا) ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءً نعمة وحقاً. يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلاً: "هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي. *ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا* ونعمة فوق نعمة. لأن الناموس بموسى أُعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو *خبرّ* ] (يوحنا 1: 1 – 18)​ الكلمة النور الحقيقي نور الإنسان المبدد الظلمة، اتخذ جسدنا، لبس إنسانيتنا، فانتسبنا إليه، وصرنا معه واحد لأنه هو من وَحدَّنا بنفسه، فصرنا معهُ واحد فعلاً، الناموس فكر الله الصالح وصل إلينا عن طريق موسى، ولكننا بسبب اننا اصحاب طبيعة ساقطة لم نستطع أن نحيا به، ولم ننتفع منه، مثل المريض الذي لم ينفعه الغذاء القوي بسبب مرضه، بل ادرك أنه لا يستطيع أن يستفيد لأنه مريض غير قادر على أن ينتفع بما هو صالح لجسده، وهكذا أُغلق على الجميع في العصيان لأن الناموس صار مرآة النفس كشف عورتها، وفضح مرض الإنسان فأعلن الدينونة بحكم الموت، إذ أظهر أن الكل ميت واقع تحت سلطان الظلمة، وأظهر أن الكل في حاجة لمجد الله الحي، لذلك فأن أعمال الجسد التي تخص تنفيذ مبادئ الناموس لا تستطيع أن تُنقذ الإنسان من الموت، لأن الإنسان بعيد عن الحياة، لأن الحياة في الله، وكل من هو خارج عن الله ميتاً في ذاته لذلك مكتوب: [ فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ]، [ لأنكم كنتم قبلاً ظُلمة وأما الآن فنور في الرب، اسلكوا كأولاد نور ] (أفسس 5: 8)
   لذلك فالناموس لا ينفع الإنسان الساقط الميت ذو طبيعة فاسدة، بل الإنسان الحي في الله، ذو الطبيعة الجديدة، طبيعة سماوية مطبوع فيها فكر الله الحي: [ لأن هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب: أجعل نواميسي في أذهانهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ] (عبرانيين 8: 10)

   فيا إخوتي هذه هي الحياة الفائقة للطبيعة، التي تخص ابناء الله المولدين ثانية من فوق من عند ابي الأنوار في المسيح يسوع، أصحاب الخليقة الجديدة [ إذاً أن كان أحد *في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة* الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)، فكل من آمن واعتمد ولد من الله، صار ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، ومعنى انه صار ابناً لله، صار له حياة جديدة فائقة الطبيعة، ومعنى أنه صار له حياة جديدة، أي أنه يحيا بحياة الله، فالأب لا يهب الأولاد الحياة فقط، بل حياته هو شخصياً، وعندما نقول إننا ابناء الله، نقول أن الله يهب لنا حياته الخاصة، أي أنه يشركنا في الوهيته، في خلوده، في مجده، أي اننا متألهين، حياتنا نستمدها منه: [ من ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا ]، [ لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبرّ لكل من يؤمن ] (رومية 10: 4)، [ لأن لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح ] (فيلبي 1: 21)، [ كما أرسلني الآب الحي وأنا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو *يحيا بي* ] (يوحنا 6: 57)، [ بعد قليل لا يراني العالم أيضاً وأما أنتم فترونني إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون ] (يوحنا 14: 19).

   يا إخوتي [ وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه ] (1يوحنا 5: 11)، لأن كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المولدين منه على نحوٍ خاص للغاية، لذلك: [ انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله، من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه ] (1يوحنا 3: 1)، وكل من لم ينظر محبة الله ودخل في سر التبني خبرة وحياة، فأنه لا يعرف المسيحية الحقيقية بعد، ولم يدخل في هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى: [ وبالإجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الأُمم اومن به في العالم رُفع في المجد ] (1تيموثاوس 3: 16)
   وهذه مشكلة من لا يقبل موضوع الاتحاد بالله وشركة الطبيعة الإلهية، لأنه لم يتذوق بعد أن يمتلئ من الله، وكل مشكلته انحصرت في انه يصير إنسان ذو أخلاق وصاحب فضيلة، لكنه بعيد عن حياة الله وإناءه فارغ من النعمة المؤلهة، أي أنه لم يأخذ من ملء المسيح شيئاً قط: [ ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل ] (أفسس 1: 23)، [ الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ الكل ] (أفسس 4: 10)

 إذاً معموديتنا ليست بالشيء البسيط كموضوع تم في حياتنا وانتهى، أو مجرد التخلص من الخطية، بل هي أعظم وأعمق من هذا التسطيح الفارغ من المضمون، لأن الرسول لم يقل جزافاً: [ لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح ] (غلاطية 3: 27)، المعمودية موت مع المسيح بالصيب، ثم قيامة معه نرتديه هو شخصياً، فحدث عمادنا أن *نلبس *المسيح، فيرانا الآب فيه ابناء فعلياً لأننا ارتديناه في المعمودية، لبسناه، صرنا مؤمنين أحياء بالله، لنا حياة هي المسيح، به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، لنا أن نرث معه، أي لنا كل ما له، لأنه هو أخذ كل ما لنا وأعطانا ما له، اتحد بنا اتحاد حقيقي بلا امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير، بل اتحاد سري عظيم فائق بلا تبديل أو إلغاء وطمس إنسانيتنا، لأننا سنظل إنسان وهو يظل الله، لكننا لبلسناه لأنه ارتدى إنسانيتنا، صار معنا واحد، يملئنا من ملئه، ونحن نظل نتشرب منه، فتتحقق فينا إرادته في أن نكون مثله: [ أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون، ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أُظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو ] (1يوحنا 3: 2)

   والآن يا إخوتي فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح (رومية 5: 1) الذي به أيضاً قد صار لنا الدخول بالإيمان إلى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله (رومية 5: 2)، عليكم أن تدخلوا وتحيوا هذه الحياة الشريفة المقدسة، وأن تُقدِّروا الهبة التي لنا من الله، فلا تنكرون عمل الله بسبب الفكر الباطل ولغو الجدل القائم على الانحياز العقيم للأشخاص، فلنترك كل جدل لنحيا هذا السرّ العظيم الفائق، لأن لنا الآن حياة جديدة نحياها في شخص ربنا يسوع، ولا ينبغي أن نضيع وقتنا وعمرنا في الجدل ونقض الألفاظ، بل علينا أن نفهم وندخل في السرّ المُعطى لنا، وهذا ينقلنا للمصطلح الهام للغاية وهو السرّ الفائق المعرفة، فما معنى كلمة سر ّ... !!! وهذا هو موضوعنا في الجزء الرابع.
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 فبراير 2014)

موضوع ممتع جدا استاذى 
كلماتك كلها فى محلها 
اى حد تتناقش معاه يقولك 
ده تقليد كنسى  تسليم اباء 
طبعا محدش يقدر يفتح بوقه بعد كده 
بس اجمل حاجه زى ما قولت استاذى
 خلينا نحيا بهذا السر الفائق العظيم 
خلينا فرحنين بربنا وبالنعمه المعطاه لنا 
تسلم ايديك استاذى ربنا يباركك


----------



## kid-none (25 فبراير 2014)

جميل جدا، متابع 
ربنا يباركك ويعطيك من كل نعمة وبركة ، لتكتب دائما لمجد اسمه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 فبراير 2014)

يسرق الشيطان منا نعمة القداسة 
ليعطينا بدلا منها روح التواضع المزيف .
شكرا أستاذى الحبيب
على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 فبراير 2014)

بقول اية 
النعمة تكون معك 
لتروي لنا ايماننا الضعيف لكي يكبر وينموا 
بمعرفة الواحد الذي وهبنا النعمة لنخلص 
الرب يباركك يا استاذي علي هذا الكلام والشرح العظيم 
​


----------



## soul & life (25 فبراير 2014)

كلامك رائع يا استاذ ايمن  الرب يباركك روعته انه بيبن اد ايه احنا عايشيين بإيمان ضعيف مش مقدرين روح الله القدوس فينا ومحبته لنا بنحفظ آيات الكتاب عن ظهر قلب لكن دون معايشة حقيقية وامتزاج بكلام الله وعمله فينا
تعاليم مغلوطة وعادات غريبة بتفرض نفسها وبتتفرض علينا فى كنايسنا ياريت يا استاذنا
تعرفنا على العادات الخاطئة والقوانين الدخيلة علينا فى كنايسنا وحياتنا اللى ممكن نكون بالفعل بنمارسها بدون وعى تعتبر طقوس حاليا ومنها الصحيح ومنها الخاطىء


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا العظيم القدوس الذي وهبنا سر الميلاد الفوقاني
يهبكم أن تتأصلوا في عمل النعمة المخلصة وتتذوقوا هذا السرّ العظيم بعمق
سر ولادتنا الجديدة بالمسيح يسوع ربنا الذي صرنا معه واحد نمتلئ منه ونشبع به
كونوا معافين باسم مخصلنا الذي يشع فينا نصرته آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)

شكرااا استاذ ايمن لمواضيعك الروحية الي بنستفاد منها..
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويشع في شخصك الحلو نوره الخاص
ولنُصلي بسعي دائم حتى نمتلئ منه على الدوام حسب قصده آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2014)

موضوع عظيم جدا ومجهود كبير من حضرتك
ولكن الموضوع طويل وكان من الافضل ان يكون على جزئين
حتى نستطيع ان نستوعب بصورة جيدة
الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

روووووووووعة


----------



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2014)

الرائع حضورك الحلو لنشترك سوياً في الفرح بعطية الله لنا في المسيح
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (26 فبراير 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع عظيم جدا ومجهود كبير من حضرتك
> ولكن الموضوع طويل وكان من الافضل ان يكون على جزئين
> حتى نستطيع ان نستوعب بصورة جيدة
> الرب يباركك



ربنا يخليك يا جميل ويشبعك من دسم النعمة المفرح للنفس
واعذرني لأني لم أُقسم هذا الجزء لأنه مرتبط اشد ترابط
وحقيقي أنا أعلم أنه محتاج مجهود وتركيز شديد بجهد
وبإذن يسوع ابقى مش اطول في الأجزاء القادمة
كن معافي باسم ربنا يسوع 
الذي هو معنا كل حين آمين
​


----------



## happy angel (26 فبراير 2014)

*موضوع راااائع جدااا اخى العزيز

ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2014)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويسعدك بغنى مجد حضورة الدائم في حياتك آمين
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 فبراير 2014)

من محبة الله الفائقة انه يغفر لنا وطويل الاناه علينا كبشر 

شكرا اخى الغالى على الموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## aymonded (28 فبراير 2014)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> من محبة الله الفائقة انه يغفر لنا وطويل الاناه علينا كبشر
> 
> شكرا اخى الغالى على الموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك ​



إلهنا القدوس الحي يشبع قلبك من دسم نعمته 
المفرح لكل قلب يطلب اسمه العظيم القدوس آمين
​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2014)

الرب يبارك لك استاذي الفاضل وينعم عليك بالقوة والايمان

حتى تستطيع ان تكمل مشوارك وحياتك الروحية وتعطينا وتقدم لنا نحن العطاشى من منهلك المقدس الشريف

لقد استمتعت وتنورت اكثر فأكثر من موضوعك الايماني الخالص والنزيه والذي يشرح ويفسر لنا 
المعنى الحقيقي لقوة الايمان المسيحي الصادق
مبتعدا عن كل اضافات 

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم في خدمة ونشر كلمة الرب

دمت في محبة ورعاية سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارك حياتك ويشعل قلبك بنعمته وناره المقدسة آمين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## aymonded (29 يوليو 2014)

فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوب الله والقديسين
​


----------

